# Looking for tree climber st petersburg florida



## magicmic (Jun 22, 2010)

Im looking fo a tree climber in st petersburg florida.Must have experience.I would like to discuss pay when you call.Call mike 727 409 8733


----------



## erif101010 (Jul 19, 2010)

*work*

Just looking to see if you still have a climbing job open. Old production climber here 24 years saddle rope crane bucket bobcat prune removel big or small done it all . good cdl PM me if you want me to give you a call .


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 19, 2010)

wear are you in st pete i am in gulfport


----------

